# how do u get pictures



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

how do u get pictures under or by there u have your name and date 
just wondering 
thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When logged in, click on "Profile" up top...and down below is the image uploader for an "Avatar".

If you need help with your pictures, check out the image tutorial:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Ya got's to get a good picture to show off to your peeps fo real. 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> Ya got's to get a good picture to show off to your peeps fo real. 8)


Translation = He wants to see them.

8) :lol:


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i have 3 good hunting pictures but when i go to put them on it says they are to big of no jpg or something like that. plz tell me what i am doing wrong i know it is on personal setting and at bottom but it won't let me put any of my pics up. plz

give advise 
thomas


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry I didn't get back sooner.

If you're resizing your photos down and it still says it's too big in size (in kb's/mb's - not width/height)...go to preferences, and under "JPG Compression Level" move it to a higher level. That'll scale it down smaller.

Hope this helps.

CHris


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Sorry I didn't get back sooner.
> 
> If you're resizing your photos down and it still says it's too big in size (in kb's/mb's - not width/height)...go to preferences, and under "JPG Compression Level" move it to a higher level. That'll scale it down smaller.
> 
> ...


 :computer: :dead: AGGHHHH!!

Ok, I've tried all that stuff, no avatar! Help!

DISREGARD-- I got it! Had to lower my pixels from 80 to 70!


----------

